# Shovel Nose



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I remember as a very young kid my old man taking me with them mullet fishing in the sound with a huge gill net.

I also remember him catching what he called shovel nose sharks. These smaller sharks had a head something like a hammer but was much wider, like a shovel.

I never remember seeing one of these since about 1960, anybody ever seen/caught one in recent times?

Rick


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Bonnethead shark?


----------



## Yaksquatch (Mar 23, 2009)

Is this what you're talking about? I know them as bonnethead sharks. They're still around. Especially during the summer time.

Good luck!
Alex


----------



## stc1993 (Nov 23, 2014)

We catch them a lot on St. George Island in the surf.


----------



## NoMoSurf (Oct 2, 2007)

I see them all the time in St Joe Bay. Usually in really shallow water. 3ft or less. The sharks are usually 3ft or less also.


----------



## Hobart (Nov 27, 2012)

I caught one last year at 3 mile


----------



## Guynamedtom (Oct 6, 2013)

The official bait thief of South Carolina. I've caught them on johnsons beach here


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

We catch bonnetheads all the time in Apalachicola. They're a blast!


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

Yep, that's the critter. I just haven't seen one since way back, even growing up in the sound I never caught one.

I also vividly remember my old man being into a couple of 6 packs of Shlitz beer and telling me to feel the sharks teeth. I said no way I'm sticking my finger near the sharks mouth and I remember him saying "I won't let it bite you".

Even at the young age of 4 or 5 I was smart enough to think, "How in the hell can you stop him from biting me if my finger's in it's mouth".

Rick


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

i'm sure they're razor sharp teeth; smart boy & [now] man.


----------

